# Q7 at Pacific Audi in Torrance



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Fyi, there is a Light Silver Q7 on display at Pacific Audi. It's not for sale, however, as the sales' rep mentioned that this car belongs to the famous singer, Seal. It was nice for us to see a Q7, again, since we now have one on order. This car really is beautiful in person. I can't wait until ours arrives!


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Q7 at Pacific Audi in Torrance (993)*

They now have another one available for customer to check out.
I just started working at Pacific Audi, let me know if anyone is interested in checking one out; Mark 310-255-3200.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Q7 at Pacific Audi in Torrance (Thumper)*

Right you are, Mark. We just drove by this afternoon and saw the Silver one in the parking lot. Btw, we'll most likely be there next Saturday for the Q7 party.


----------

